# Michele Bachman to sign pledge banning gay marriage, porn



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

> No porn for you! At least if Michele Bachmann has anything to say about it.
> 
> The GOP congresswoman is the first presidential candidate to sign a pledge that calls for banning all forms of pornography and gay marriage. It also requires fidelity between spouses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2011)

> "We believe that the candidates' positions on core values, such as  marriage, correlate directly to his/her moral stances on energy issues,  sound budgeting policies, national defense, and economic policies," he  added.



Well that may just be the stupidest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2011)

> Family Leader CEO Bob Vander Plaats has said his group would not endorse any candidates that did not sign the pledge.



oh look they think they matter


----------



## Awesome (Jul 8, 2011)

She's Republican, amirite?

And lol @ her. This is just more religious bullshit corrupting the government. I doubt this will get passed. If it did, there would be a huge shitstorm.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> She's Republican, amirite?
> 
> And lol @ her. This is just more religious bullshit corrupting the government. I doubt this will get passed. If it did, there would be a huge shitstorm.



Well, it's just a pledge to endorse laws banning gay marriage and pornography should she get elected. Not really a law going into Congress. 

But it's all the more proof that Republicans can't separate their conservative economic beliefs from their conservative social values.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Well that may just be the stupidest thing I've heard all day.



OK, now now, OK-now listen, put your head up to your monitor, so I can
vibrate some sense into that thick head of yours. We need to know who is 
reading and watching what in order to keep the terrorists out and protect-our morality! That's all that's going on, I mean, mood-altering candles lead to heavy petting, OK? Don't pet me! I don't want to be pet! All right, I'm not a cat! All right? You know what I say? We're not even supposed to be having sex! 

Ah...no! Keep it out of my butt! All right? With the nonsense o-on TV in this country. You know, we-we're all gonna be in trouble, OK, listen...my ex has never had one of those, ah, so-called female orgasms. And she's  very....very...very happy. You know, she works out a couple times a day with her trainer, and she's getting very very good at tennis, OK? Now we had our faith! That's where our orgasms come from. That's where we get off. From prayin'! All right? This life is meant to be...shit, so that the next one is good. You gotta have your valleys to appreciate the  peaks. You know, it's  like an orgy with virgins. You know, I mean it sounds like a good idea, then  you get in there and you're kinda like "No, don't put that there..put th-",  anyway, you get my point. 

You know, I'm a man who believes in the American dream. I-I really do. And that dream is I'm in charge, and if you don't like what I'm sayin', then I'm gonna make wisecracks a-and drop a bomb on 'ya.  That's it! That for me is, the, uh, the American dream, OK? And maybe, u-our country oughta sing a song about it, and have me walk around in slow motion. That's the fully realized dream. You know, maybe then you could make a movie about me doin' that and we could do action figurines and then myself makin' a movie about blowin' the shit out of you while I make a wisecrack. You know, I mean, idea-the dream is endless. That's the beauty of America is I'm allowed to dream! That's the dream!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Those conservatives, always good for a laugh


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> OK, now now, OK-now listen, put your head up to your monitor, so I can
> vibrate some sense into that thick head of yours. We need to know who is
> reading and watching what in order to keep the terrorists out and protect-our morality! That's all that's going on, I mean, mood-altering candles lead to heavy petting, OK? Don't pet me! I don't want to be pet! All right, I'm not a cat! All right? You know what I say? We're not even supposed to be having sex!
> 
> ...



Hollah.....


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 8, 2011)

I know who I'm not voting for in 2012.

...

HB you bitch, let me rep you


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 8, 2011)

This is all I can muster.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

I stand behind Michelle. We need to monitor people's e-mails, we gotta outlaw all the wrong religions, OK? Cause that way we can finally be free in this country.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2011)

Gay marriage I don't really care about. It'd be nice to have I suppose but I don't see why it's needed.

Now porn on the other hand. What kind of monster wants to ban porn?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 8, 2011)

I Wish she would become the GOP nominee for the Whitehouse.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 8, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Gay marriage I don't really care about. It'd be nice to have I suppose but I don't see why it's needed.
> 
> *Now porn on the other hand. What kind of monster wants to ban porn?*



The kind that looks so hideous that they would never end up in one.


----------



## Rashinban (Jul 8, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Gay marriage I don't really care about. It'd be nice to have I suppose but I don't see why it's needed.
> 
> Now porn on the other hand. What kind of monster wants to ban porn?



So, basically, if it affects you then it's bad; if it doesn't affect you, then who cares? You know there are other people, right?


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2011)

^cant you tell hes being funny


----------



## Rashinban (Jul 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> ^cant you tell hes being funny



Can't you tell I can't tell what's real any more?!


----------



## Augors (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in Minnesota, This shit better not happen.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe you should take that child porn out your sig


----------



## Thor (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh. Palin is hotter.


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 8, 2011)

Fail.


----------



## Griever (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't really give a shit about gay marriage. but porn and polygamy i care  is this bitch tryin' to say that polygamy is a health risk?, you'll generally live longer with more mates then only having one mate. 

Vote yes on polygamy.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 8, 2011)

U.S politics strikes the European observer with awe once again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Unsurprisingly, she's out of her mind.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jul 8, 2011)

Michelle Bachman Is a disgrace to women. As a women myself I am disgusted with her. She insists on monitering the lives of others when our country is practically in ruins. I hope she gets the nomination, because Obama will win by a landslide. This women disgusts me and if she some how is elected, I will not be opposed to leaving this country. If her and her Tea Party wacko friends take over this country is in trouble.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 8, 2011)

You wouldn't be the only one leaving.

It'd probably be a mass exodus of the sane people to more Canadian pastures.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 8, 2011)

> "We believe that the candidates' positions on core values, such as marriage, correlate directly to his/her moral stances on energy issues, sound budgeting policies, national defense, and economic policies," he added.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 8, 2011)

What the fuck? Is this now a game for the GOP to try to be as conservative as they can possibly be in all their policies in spite on them being asinine on some occasions? Why the hell can we get a candidate from the other party that might have some sense instead of semi-radical right nut cases?

I'll vote for a GOP candidate who knows about money, isn't arrogant (or ignorant), knows how to play some good foreign policy, and can jump off the moral pony for his term.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2011)

I can never understand why these far right-wingers want to treat people like children. People like this exist all over the world, just a lot of them aren't fundemental christians.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2011)

Not another Palin. 

Good. Now because of this she'll definitely lose and we won't have to deal with her dumb ass.



LouDAgreat said:


> *But it's all the more proof that Republicans can't separate their conservative economic beliefs from their conservative social values.*



Yea! Every single Republican in America!


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2011)

Die in a fire, Michelle.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2011)

So, what other canidates so far can we at least say has some chance of at least competeing with Obama?


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 8, 2011)

Stalin said:


> So, what other canidates so far can we at least say has some chance of at least competeing with Obama?


Trump.

...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

bitch better not be taking away my pr0nz. 


as for what has been said earlier on, and possibly later on in this thread: it's amazing how many people have lumped Republicans into the stereotype often demonstrated by these idiots, and more than often it's the same people who are _against_ stereotypes/profiling.

I'm Republican, and I know a stupid idea when I hear one, and coincedentally, this is such the case.

don't belive me? well then fuck you.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My Post_ 





> No porn for you! At least if Michele Bachmann has anything to say about it.
> 
> *The GOP congresswoman is the first presidential candidate to sign a pledge that calls for banning all forms of pornography and gay marriage. It also requires fidelity between spouses.*
> 
> ...




I can go on forever about this, but let me just sum this up.

*Spoiler*: _As short and concise as I can_ 



*You think you have more say in my life than me?*
*Fuck you.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright, she turned into a major bitch. And a stupid bitch. Porn industry is probably the only thing keeping America afloat in the world now.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

lol ok if you say so


----------



## stream (Jul 8, 2011)

Stalin said:


> So, what other canidates so far can we at least say has some chance of at least competeing with Obama?



Mitt Romney. That's all.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

I would not tap that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> bitch better not be taking away my pr0nz.
> 
> 
> as for what has been said earlier on, and possibly later on in this thread: it's amazing how many people have lumped Republicans into the stereotype often demonstrated by these idiots, and more than often it's the same people who are _against_ stereotypes/profiling.
> ...



Moderates don't belong in the current GOP. I feel sorry for you being squeezed into a non existence like that.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2011)

What about Tim pawlenty? Does he have the potential to be a dark horse?

Also, what could help Romney's chances of winning if he becomes canidate?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Romney is a joke, TIM is even more of a joke. Stalin, _comeon man_. Do you want me to start bringing out articles?? :S


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

She's looks like Linda Blair in the exorcist.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Moderates don't belong in the current GOP. I feel sorry for you being squeezed into a non existence like that.



keep your pity for someone who deserves it.

otherwise it's just degrading.

in other words: fuck you. 

come at me


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

> "She has been married for over 30 years and has a strong marriage and faith," Stewart said.



She's just asking for people to dig in to her marriage and find all kinds of skeletons.


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2011)

Michelle's one of those classic See You Next Tuesdays. 

Though I now feel like PaliBach yuri.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> keep your pity for someone who deserves it.
> 
> otherwise it's just degrading.
> 
> ...



Even if you don't want it, i can't help but extend a hand


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2011)

No one has a perfect marriage 
And when they claim they do, it's pretty much the opposite.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even if you don't want it, i can't help but extend a hand



it's kind of ironic to extend a helping hand when the one extending the hand needs a hand themselves, don't you think?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> keep your pity for someone who deserves it.
> 
> otherwise it's just degrading.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that the Fundamentalists had to the choose the right to drag down a little bit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> it's kind of ironic to extend a helping hand when the one extending the hand needs a hand themselves, don't you think?



But i have both my hands 

But your right, we're both screwed in idiocy, isnt it sad?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 8, 2011)

The only thing she needs to do is explain.
Explain.

Yeah I guess porn is bad, but needed for those who need to get laid...actually no. that makes it worse, due to expectations of sex in RL.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Michelle's one of those classic See You Next Tuesdays.
> 
> Though I now feel like PaliBach yuri.



Aight, you heard it guys, rule 34, deliver motherfuckers.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> as for what has been said earlier on, and possibly later on in this thread: it's amazing how many people have lumped Republicans into the stereotype often demonstrated by these idiots, and more than often it's the same people who are _against_ stereotypes/profiling.



Not exactly a stereotype when many things Bachmann says on the matter is basically the party's official social platform.



> I'm Republican, and I know a stupid idea when I hear one, and coincedentally, this is such the case.



Have a cookie.



> don't belive me? well then fuck you.



Somebody is testy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> But i have both my hands
> 
> But your right, we're both screwed in idiocy, isnt it sad?



both sides are stupid and have their idiotic moments, but the media these days mainly focuses on the right-wing.

in other words, biased agenda media has a biased agenda.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

^Except not. That's just your warped persecution complex.



Starr said:


> No one has a perfect marriage
> And when they claim they do, it's pretty much the opposite.



Her husband sounds like one of those "ex-gays".


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

actually Seto, it is.

prove me wrong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> actually Seto, it is.
> 
> prove me wrong.



Burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> both sides are stupid and have their idiotic moments, but the media these days mainly focuses on the right-wing.
> 
> in other words, biased agenda media has a biased agenda.



That's what i disagree with 

False equivalency is false 

The current democratic party is not a party that embraces my own values wholeheartedly over the corruption that has built up in washington. But the Reds are a completely different mindset, their values are the opposite of common sense, and their values reflect that.

The citizenry that supports them embraces that type of idiocy and thus propagates it


----------



## Superstars (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> This is just more religious bullshit corrupting the government..



The government is corrupted even without religion.

Doesn't matter, only fools would of thought that there would be no backdraft on this issue.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Burden of proof is on you.



it is also upon you.

for instance: that instance a few years back when the Democratic/Liberal news network "cut and pasted" parts of an interview video with; who was it, Bill O' Reilly..?; to make it sound like he had said "Sarah Palin needs to go to college" when in fact that wasn't what he said. 

anyways, my point isn't that the right-wing _doesn't_ have bias, but that the left-wing _does_ and it's kind of funny that people such as yourself try to cover up that fact.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 8, 2011)

What on earth is this nonsense?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> it is also upon you.



Incorrect. You made the claim, one should assume with it you have evidence to back it up. If not, then it is and should be dismissed as nonsense rambling on your part.



> for instance: that instance a few years back when the Democratic/Liberal news network "cut and pasted" parts of an interview video with; who was it, Bill O' Reilly..?; to make it sound like he had said "Sarah Palin needs to go to college" when in fact that wasn't what he said.



An obscure and unsourced example. Such riveting evidence...You aren't even sure of the example you're using!



> anyways, my point isn't that the right-wing _doesn't_ have bias, but that the left-wing _does_ and it's kind of funny that people such as yourself try to cover up that fact.



My point is that you have no point.


----------



## muishot (Jul 8, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> You wouldn't be the only one leaving.
> 
> It'd probably be a mass exodus of the sane people to more Canadian pastures.



I am willing to bet my two balls that there won't be any exodus if the US government does ban pornography.  If that happens, there sure will be another revolution.

Fuck this bitch and that retarded organization.  They are crazy.  I don't care how crazy you are, don't touch my porns.


----------



## Augors (Jul 8, 2011)

muishot said:


> I am willing to bet my two balls that there won't be any exodus if the US government does ban pornography.  If that happens, there sure will be another revolution.
> 
> Fuck this bitch and that retarded organization.  They are crazy.  I don't care how crazy you are, don't touch my porns.


And you can't ban a $13 billion industry, you just can't win aganist them.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Incorrect. You made the claim, one should assume with it you have evidence to back it up. If not, then it is and should be dismissed as nonsense rambling on your part.
> 
> 
> An obscure and unsourced example. Such riveting evidence...You aren't even sure of the example you're using!
> ...




disprove my point.

disprove my point that the left-wing has just as much of a biased agenda as the right-wing.

go on. by all means.


by typing the phrase "My point is that you have no point" you have something you need to prove. and to do that, you need evidence to prove it. so go on, prove that that the left-wing does not have bias.

i can wait all night.

:sanji


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> disprove my point.
> 
> disprove my point that the left-wing has just as much of a biased agenda as the right-wing.
> 
> ...



_?usually one who makes an assertion must assume the responsibility of defending it. If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed.?_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _?usually one who makes an assertion must assume the responsibility of defending it. If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed.?_



that's bullcrap.

"obscure evidence" is still evidence, and currently it's more than what you have brought to the table.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

Please become GOP nominee.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 8, 2011)

> It also states that homosexuality is a choice and a health risk - and should be compared to polygamy or adultery.


Funny seeing as I have no problem with polygamy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

▄██████████████▄▐█▄▄▄▄█▌
██████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌███▌▀▀██▀▀
████▄█▌▄▌▄▐▐▌▀███▄▄█▌
▄▄▄▄▄██████████████▀


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Funny seeing as I have no problem with polygamy.



well, if it's a guy + many women

with the current divorce laws (financially speaking), if they all divorce him, then he's better off dead. 

..i really don't care either which way, but it's just something to think about


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> that's bullcrap.
> 
> "obscure evidence" is still evidence, and currently it's more than what you have brought to the table.



You don't have a source for your example, you aren't even sure of the details of it. It's extremely shaky, if evidence at all.

So again.

“usually one who makes an assertion must assume the responsibility of defending it." 

Ex:



> both sides are stupid and have their idiotic moments, but the media these days mainly focuses on the right-wing.
> 
> in other words, biased agenda media has a biased agenda.



If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed.”

Ex:



> it is also upon you.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 8, 2011)

She wants to ban porn?

Kill this bitch.
Have a horse fuck her in the ass till her ass ruptures.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2011)

in a murder case, even an obscure lead is still considered a lead.

in such the situation, that lead, even if the investigators are unsure if it'll actually get them anywhere in the case, is still taken just as seriously as any other.

and again: it's currently more evidence than you have brought forth for your claim.

i can seriously keep this up all night, it's the weekend, and there are no plans for tomorrow.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 8, 2011)

muishot said:


> I am willing to bet my two balls that there won't be any exodus if the US government does ban pornography.  If that happens, there sure will be another revolution.
> 
> Fuck this bitch and that retarded organization.  They are crazy.  I don't care how crazy you are, don't touch my porns.



LOL you really need porn to live on. I feel for you


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 8, 2011)

ban pornography? who the fuck does this bitch she's kidding. :galaxyryoma


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 8, 2011)

Now here's an interesting thing to speculate over...will rape and a population boost in the U.S. rapidly increase if porn is banned? And another thing for your minds, look into her husband, Marcus Bachmann.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 8, 2011)

If Prohibition was a problem, wait till they see what banning porn does.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2011)

> It also states that homosexuality is a choice and a health risk - and should be compared to polygamy or adultery.


This had to be the stupidest part of the whole thing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 9, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Unsurprisingly, she's out of her mind.



Are you implying she ever had any sense at all?


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If Prohibition was a problem, wait till they see what banning porn does.



Imagine, "club houses" like the hidden bars of that age, people who'd smuggle it, little code words, gang violence over pron from the Mexican border, goddamnit it'd be a great way to open up the next decade on top of all the other shit going on!


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> She wants to ban porn?
> 
> Kill this bitch.
> Have a horse fuck her in the ass till her ass ruptures.


This is why she wants it banned...Thanks for being  an example.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2011)

Superstars said:


> This is why she wants it banned...Thanks for being  an example.



have you ever even _watched_ porn?


clean, non-freaky porn?

yes, there is such a thing as _clean_ porn. mainly by definition only.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 9, 2011)

> that calls for banning all forms of pornography





> We believe that the candidates' positions on core values, such as *marriage,*


Porn is sometimes a factor that keeps many marriages together.
 It definitely keeps some kids from having premarital sex and pregnancies and abortions.
Not to mention that this is a total violation of the first amendment


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> have you ever even _watched_ porn?
> 
> 
> clean, non-freaky porn?
> ...



Yeah, just look at the movie "Pirates" and their success was just based on having soft-core porn alone *including the extra features.*


----------



## Enigma (Jul 9, 2011)

Well that's all her male voters gone.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Superstars said:


> This is why she wants it banned...Thanks for being  an example.



She wants it banned because people will want her to get fucked by a horse?

What a kinky little bitch.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> Yeah, just look at the movie "Pirates" and their success was just based on having soft-core porn alone *including the extra features.*



it was mainly just cleavage though.

but still, boobs is boobs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> in a murder case, even an obscure lead is still considered a lead.
> 
> in such the situation, that lead, even if the investigators are unsure if it'll actually get them anywhere in the case, is still taken just as seriously as any other.
> 
> and again: it's currently more evidence than you have brought forth for your claim.



What you provided would be equivalent to a testimony from one with questionable credibility, which in that case would be required to be dismissed as unreliable without evidence backing it up. Since you are not sure of the details, since you cannot source your _anecdote_, the example is not at all equivalent to a lead. Your claim of political bias in news media leaning to the left would be the near-equivalent to a conviction without evidence. Your are asserting a claim to be true without substantial evidence to assert that claim. 

If I have made a claim, it is only that your claim is baseless, and the evidence of my claim is the lack of evidence that you have made for your claim. This is why burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> it was mainly just cleavage though.
> 
> but still, boobs is boobs.



Naw, it had some tits, and implied sexual gestures which would be enough for the creative mind.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> Naw, *it had some tits*, and implied sexual gestures which would be enough for the creative mind.



...

mermaid tits? 

@Seto:

oh lawl. this part really got me:



> If I have made a claim, it is only that your claim is baseless, and the evidence of my claim is the lack of evidence that you have made for your claim. This is why burden of proof is on you.



summarized: i don't have to find evidence because i believe all the evidence i need is right there.

sorry, by your logic it doesn't work like that.

by you claiming that my claim is baseless, you are, by association, claiming that the media does _not_ have a left-wing bias. 

_that_ claim which you have to prove yourself.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Unsurprisingly, she's out of her mind.



>Implying she has a mind


at least a working one


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> .
> @Seto:
> 
> oh lawl. this part really got me:
> ...



You're essentially making a concession I take it? 

You make a claim. 

I say, considering your neglect to provide evidence, that claim is baseless.

You try to appeal to ignorance by trying to shift burden of proof on to me.

But the only proof I need is your failure to provide proof of your claim.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You try to appeal to ignorance by trying to shift burden of proof on to me.



you have just as much of a burden to provide proof to disprove my claim just as i have to prove it. i'm kind of confused as to why you're so hesitant to do so if you're _that_ sure my claim is false.



> But the only proof I need is your failure to provide proof of your claim.



now see, if i were to say something similar, you'd be saying something like i'm saying right now.

so we're right back where we started: obscure evidence is still evidence nonetheless, and it's currently more than you have produced.

so put up, or shut up. 

sound fair?


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 9, 2011)

> ...
> 
> mermaid tits?



More than that, at least the scene when one of the girls strays off and gets felt up by that dyke with those town bandits.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> you have just as much of a burden to provide proof to disprove my claim just as i have to prove it. i'm kind of confused as to why you're so hesitant to do so if you're _that_ sure my claim is false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, because your consistent failure to assert your claim only beefs up my argument. Why would I accept a mutual concession when you've done absolutely shit to assert your claims and constantly appealed to ignorance? All my argument needs is your constant failure to adequately back up your claims, something which you have graciously provided.

Obscure "evidence" isn't evidence at all. It's an anecdote, one which you are clearly unsure of yourself.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 9, 2011)

You can have my porn when you pry it from my cold dead hands bitch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2011)

TITS

What are all of us single guys gonna do


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2011)

Ahahaha.

She had me worried there for a minute that she might actually turn into the front runner candidate.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, didn't see that coming...


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2011)

this woman is truly the devil


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, because your consistent failure to assert your claim only beefs up my argument. Why would I accept a mutual concession when you've done absolutely shit to assert your claims and constantly appealed to ignorance? *All my argument needs is your constant failure to adequately back up your claims, something which you have graciously provided.
> *



so based on  what you said about what i have said, you're basing your argument upon my...how did you put it "appeals to ignorance"?

i _know_ what i'm talking about, but i'm not about to go half-way for a person that tries to win an argument through subtle insults and attempts to get out of actually providing actual evidence themselves. and since in this case, that'd be you, it'd probably be best for you to shut up since you refuse to "put up"

we can go all night with this "noez, you need to provide teh evidence" routine, but going by your logic, you're just doing exactly what you claim that _I'm_ doing, so it's actually counter-productive on your part.



> Obscure "evidence" isn't evidence at all. It's an anecdote, one which you are clearly unsure of yourself.




by whos terms?

yours?

evidence plz.


----------



## very bored (Jul 9, 2011)

These people get elected, and then internet usage drops 99%


----------



## Griever (Jul 9, 2011)

Superstars said:


> This is why she wants it banned...Thanks for being  an example.



Because she was fucked in the ass by a horse?, so in otherwords she's just _butthurt_?. Thanks for clearing that up superstars.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so based on  what you said about what i have said, you're basing your argument upon my...how did you put it "appeals to ignorance"?



Your failure to provide evidence for a claim that you made is all that's necessary on my part.You don't seem to be getting it, but I can be optimistic. 



> i _know_ what i'm talking about, but i'm not about to go half-way for a person that tries to win an argument through subtle insults and attempts to get out of actually providing actual evidence themselves. and since in this case, that'd be you, it'd probably be best for you to shut up since you refuse to "put up"



Translation: "I don't have shit to back up my claim, but am too stubborn to admit it"

No evidence is really required on my part, all my argument needs are consistent examples of your failure to provide evidence.



> we can go all night with this "noez, you need to provide teh evidence" routine, but going by your logic, you're just doing exactly what you claim that _I'm_ doing, so it's actually counter-productive on your part.



Not necessarily. You could provide the evidence to assert your claim, or concede that it was baseless.



> by whos terms?
> 
> yours?
> 
> evidence plz.



_an?ec?dote/ˈanikˌdōt/Noun
1. A short and amusing or interesting story about a real incident or person.
2. An account regarded as unreliable or hearsay. _

Example:

_for instance: that instance a few years back when the Democratic/Liberal news network "cut and pasted" parts of an interview video with; who was it, Bill O' Reilly..?; to make it sound like he had said "Sarah Palin needs to go to college" when in fact that wasn't what he said._

No knowledge of the source, no providing of a source, not even sure of the  knowledge of what program you are claiming they are manipulating.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 9, 2011)

> The pledge also calls for rejecting Sharia law...



Breaches the first amendment..



> appointing faithful constitutionalists as judges



Wait, so we should blatantly pass laws that are unconstitutional but be sure to appoint constitutionalists judges?  Are all republicans this disjointed from reality?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 9, 2011)

Terra Branford;39283902

Yea! [U said:
			
		

> Every single[/U] Republican in America!



There's probably a sizable number of Republican voters that lean Libertarian, but you'd be hard pressed to find them in Congress. The only one I know of with such leanings is Ron Paul.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jul 9, 2011)

This crazy ass woman will probably try to impliment required daily bible study. God i could only imagine if her party took power gays and anti christians would be exacuted lol. This bitch is insane. Its like the fact obama was elected meens that the opposing party has to be extreme and crazed


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2011)

Damaris said:


> this woman is truly the devil



Yep. 

Oh Bachman, you are the bane of my existence. Every time I stop giving a shit you do something stupid and make me hate you all over again.

I think it should be a tell-tale sign that she's fucking insane when no other candidate has signed the ban.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh come on. How would Miami survive without all our porn provided by our neighborhood friendly XXX stores?


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> ...yet.



I think Sarah Palin is next in line....

She seems the type.

"Oh gosh there, ya know, in my home country of Alaska, there, we don't like that porn there no we don't, ya know. It just damages the children's minds it does, ya know, so we don't have that there ya know. And homosexuals anger God don't cha know so I'm against that too ya know."


----------



## Frostman (Jul 9, 2011)

This bitch is obviously a terrorist trying to destroy America from the inside out.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 9, 2011)

> "We believe that the candidates' positions on core values, such as marriage, correlate directly to his/her moral stances on energy issues, sound budgeting policies, national defense, and economic policies," he added.







Tsukiyomi said:


> Well that may just be the stupidest thing I've heard all day.



Well, it IS Bachman. 

As far as I can tell, her entire campaign "strategy" seems to revolve around trying to out-stupid Palin, so it's no surprise she would sign on with something asinine like that.



Hand Banana said:


> I stand behind Michelle. We need to monitor people's e-mails, we gotta outlaw all the wrong religions, OK? Cause that way we can finally be free in this country.



lol, free FROM what? 

And free TO what? 

(I take it you're joking, but I still think those 2 questions are worth asking to those who genuinely support this nonsense.)


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 9, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so based on  what you said about what i have said, you're basing your argument upon my...how did you put it "appeals to ignorance"?
> 
> i _know_ what i'm talking about, but i'm not about to go half-way for a person that tries to win an argument through subtle insults and attempts to get out of actually providing actual evidence themselves. and since in this case, that'd be you, it'd probably be best for you to shut up since you refuse to "put up"
> 
> ...



Seto has a really bad habit of falling back on a circular argument, yet, somehow not even providing anything for his stance at all. Even Superstars manages to find _something._ So don't even bother with him.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok... being a homophobic bitch is bad enough... but attacking porn too!?

The world would be better off if she had a heart attack ASAP. Where's Kira when you need him?


----------



## beasty (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol @ anyone thinking porn could be banned from the internet.

Republicans really are some of the worst people on this planet that being said the only person im voting for is Ron Paul.

Isnt Michelle Bachman's husband bisexual btw? Whatever hypocrisy has no meaning in politics.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Seto has a really bad habit of falling back on a circular argument, yet, somehow not even providing anything for his stance at all. Even Superstars manages to find _something._ So don't even bother with him.



My stance is that her claim is baseless, and she only affirms it by failing to provide evidence for her claims. It's that simple. We've only debated on one topic in which I DID provide multiple sources to back up my claims. It was you, whom claims to be in the medical field, whom dismissed the sources despite their enormous credibility and reliability, simply because you disagreed with them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

> The pledge also calls for rejecting Sharia law, appointing faithful constitutionalists as judges and opposing any effort to redefine marriage between man and woman.


WE MUST FIGHT SHARIA LAW BY ENFORCING RELIGIOUS OFFICIALS TO ENFORCE LAW ACCORDING TO THEIR THEOLOGICAL PRINCIPLES!
DEATH TO INFIDELS
LALALALALALALALALA


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



That's like saying I wouldn't mind prohibition because booze would still be easy to get, it makes no sense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



No it wouldn't. That'd just lead to massive repression.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



Umm, America isn't hyper-sexual, it's hypo-sexual. Sex is such a taboo idea in America, especially un-martial sex, that it really applies a lot of psychological pressure on people, especially considering humans evolved as a polygamous species. Yet a few humans were like "We are better than you because we don't have a good time like we were meant to."

America's Sexual Education is *so* horrible, it should be illegal. It should be a crime against humanity and children. It's nothing but propaganda. It's no better than Iran's sexual education. It's shockingly stunningly terrible that it'd be hilarious if it was a joke, but instead it's a bunch of social-engineering laws that falls flat on their face because you Humans can't overcome your Humanity and overcome the natural urges to have sex that were developed through millions of years to make it harder and harder  to resist. And the only thing that's wrong with that is, again, some people were like "I'm better than you because I can [publicly] resist that urge. So you're weaker than me."

The majority of the problems humans have are because they deny their humanity; that is that they are animals as well. They feel they are special and overcome natural laws. Come on, even us Kemos can't mess with Mother Nature, she's running the show. And she's a cold-hearted unfair bitch who doesn't give a shit what you think she should do.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 9, 2011)

I really really want to rep HB...


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 9, 2011)

There's no way she's carrying the man vote, porn is a deal breaker. Good luck getting the men of congress to pass that law.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 9, 2011)

Stalin said:


> So, what other canidates so far can we at least say has some chance of at least competeing with Obama?



Mark Hunstman, maybe Rubio? Ron Paul is a wildcard too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 9, 2011)

beasty said:


> Lol @ anyone thinking porn could be banned from the internet.
> 
> Republicans really are some of the worst people on this planet that being said the only person im voting for is Ron Paul.
> 
> Isnt Michelle Bachman's husband bisexual btw? Whatever hypocrisy has no meaning in politics.


Cher's gaydar went off on her husband. Anyone else with the usual software should've too, that man is in the closet. Like most anti-gay republicans.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2011)

She only wants to ban porn because the bitch has probably been in a few videos herself.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 9, 2011)

She wants to ban porn?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 9, 2011)

> "We believe that the candidates' positions on core values, such as marriage, correlate directly to his/her moral stances on energy issues, sound budgeting policies, national defense, and economic policies," he added.


Uh, what? So if someone isn't against homosexual people being allowed to legally marry then that means - and she did say "correlates directly" - that their ability to budget finances is sketchy? That they're basically stupid on any other issue? On what planet does that make sense?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 9, 2011)

We shouldn't really worry. Canidates like these will lose a lot of support over the next decade.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2011)

This is great! Now she has no chance of being president.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 9, 2011)

If Porn did get banned, would it be extreme to believe we would begin on road to becoming as bad as Australia on censorship?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 9, 2011)

Stalin said:


> If Porn did get banned, would it be extreme to believe we would begin on road to becoming as bad as Australia on censorship?



Not at all.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Mark Hunstman, maybe Rubio? Ron Paul is a wildcard too.



Paul is far too crazy to actually have a chance.

I think Romney is the only one with a real chance because he's the closest thing the Republicans have to a moderate.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stalin said:


> If Porn did get banned, would it be extreme to believe we would begin on road to becoming as bad as Australia on censorship?



*Yep if that law passes with ya ban on porn and gay marrages it really dose look like America value's freedom and such don't it?*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> Paul is far too crazy to actually have a chance.
> 
> I think Romney is the only one with a real chance because he's the closest thing the Republicans have to a moderate.



And Romney is still an idiot  

The problem is, none of these clowns have any actual solutions


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> That's like saying I wouldn't mind prohibition because booze would still be easy to get, it makes no sense.


Well, the prohibition has dangerousside effects that banning porn would not have, I think.

(Also, prostitution should be legalized.)


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Umm, America isn't hyper-sexual, it's hypo-sexual. Sex is such a taboo idea in America, especially un-martial sex, that it really applies a lot of psychological pressure on people, especially considering humans evolved as a polygamous species. Yet a few humans were like "We are better than you because we don't have a good time like we were meant to."


Hm, that may be true. America is a bit schizophrenic on these issues. On one hand there's shit like MTV, on the other teenagers are not instructed proper safe sex.



Toroxus said:


> America's Sexual Education is *so* horrible, it should be illegal. It should be a crime against humanity and children. It's nothing but propaganda. It's no better than Iran's sexual education. It's shockingly stunningly terrible that it'd be hilarious if it was a joke, but instead it's a bunch of social-engineering laws that falls flat on their face because you Humans can't overcome your Humanity and overcome the natural urges to have sex that were developed through millions of years to make it harder and harder  to resist. And the only thing that's wrong with that is, again, some people were like "I'm better than you because I can [publicly] resist that urge. So you're weaker than me."
> 
> The majority of the problems humans have are because they deny their humanity; that is that they are animals as well. They feel they are special and overcome natural laws. Come on, even us Kemos can't mess with Mother Nature, she's running the show. And she's a cold-hearted unfair bitch who doesn't give a shit what you think she should do.


What's with bringing "nature" into this? Humans are animals, and like other animals they have a culture. There's nothing "contrary to natural laws" about that. Sexuality was heavily regulated in nearly all societies, so if anything what's "contrary to natural laws" would be our current sexual freedom.

But I'm not going there; the evolution of society is something normal after all... Still, the sexual liberation is not "going to back to how things are meant to be by Nature". It's a (radical, new) choice we make as a society. I think on some aspects we could use a little more caution.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> Paul is far too crazy to actually have a chance.
> 
> I think Romney is the only one with a real chance because he's the closest thing the Republicans have to a moderate.



Romney won't win once it gets out that his former job was that of a contract job killer.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 9, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Romney won't win once it gets out that his former job was that of a contract job killer.



But hey, who wouldn't be better at protecting jobs than someone that knows how they're lost?


----------



## ez (Jul 9, 2011)

It's funny that I read this after reading a recent article in _Scientific American Mind_ that suggests that porn is actually beneficial to society, in that it may keep potential predators from acting on their more violent impulses and that it encourages "benevolent sexism." 



> It also states that homosexuality is a choice and a health risk - and should be compared to polygamy or adultery.



Does this mean she considers going gay on a daily basis?


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 9, 2011)

ezxx said:


> Does this mean she considers going gay on a daily basis?



No, but her husband does. 

Seriously; he runs a Christian "conversion therapy" facility. I believe he was once a patient of one...


----------



## Wesker (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting how their all for the sanctity of marriage but don't seem to be trying to outlaw divorces.


----------



## The Awesome Geert Wilders (Jul 10, 2011)

At least it's not all bad...



> The pledge also calls for rejecting Sharia law


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 10, 2011)

IF SHE BANS GAY PORN I WILL GO CRAZY ON HER


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2011)

The Awesome Geert Wilders said:


> At least it's not all bad...



Which kinda hilarious and hypocrtical considering her fundamentalist Christian ideology, and her wish to put it into law, which would enforce similar measures to Sharia law.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2011)

The Awesome Geert Wilders said:


> At least it's not all bad...



That just makes me laugh, as if there was any chance whatsoever of Sharia law becoming prominent in the US


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lets call this attempt to fuck up the First Amendment attempt like...45064342?? Something tells me I saw this coming but it's not gonna go through


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2011)

Wesker said:


> Interesting how their all for the sanctity of marriage but don't seem to be trying to outlaw divorces.



Don't give her ideas!

*I wouldn't be surprised if she called for that next...*


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2011)

You're not taking my porn


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 10, 2011)

"stop, stop, you're makin this way too easy, way too easy"


---

aight, so she's gonna ban sections or whole religions, put u in prison or be subject to certain allegations, fee's and whatnot for cheating, shut down porn, stop any discussions about changing how we(america) views marriage, or at least try to, subject homosexuality as a choice and call it unhealthy, etc.

aight, so let me get this straight.....i cant actually, this shits about as mind-fuckin-bogglin as it is trying to comprehend hitlers shit. actually worse, this bitch dont even read the fuckin rules.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 11, 2011)

Time for riots,I supposed.


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2011)

fidelity between spouses I agree. If you want to sleep around then don't be an hypocrite and don't marry.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2011)

zuul said:


> fidelity between spouses I agree. If you want to sleep around then don't be an hypocrite and don't marry.




look up the science. its not so cut and dry, some people have, idk, a fuckin gene or somethin, makes it natural for them to be with more then 1 person or some shit, look it up

like my ass should be thrown in jail cuz i have the gene of blond hair. yeh, fuck no


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> look up the science. its not so cut and dry, some people have, idk, a fuckin gene or somethin, makes it natural for them to be with more then 1 person or some shit, look it up
> 
> like my ass should be thrown in jail cuz i have the gene of blond hair. yeh, fuck no



I was thinking much about having to go on the street picking up dog shit and other trash than jail to be honest. That and having your ex-wife ass-rape you though your bank account in case of divorce.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



As much as I like the internet myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage rampant pirating of copyrighted materials... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?

How about we don't go making things illegal for no reason.  How is society 'over-sexualized'?  And how is this pornographies fault?


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



What.

You do realize that porn has been around since the _stone ages_, right? Ever since man figured out how to draw on the wall of a cave he's been sketching tatas. So it's not really an "over-sexualization of society", IMO, if it's something that's been a part of society since before the _idea_ of society existed. 

Don't like it? Don't look at it. It's not that hard; I don't look at porn all the time.


----------



## zuul (Jul 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> What.
> 
> You do realize that porn has been around since the _stone ages_, right? Ever since man figured out how to draw on the wall of a cave he's been sketching tatas. So it's not really an "over-sexualization of society", IMO, if it's something that's been a part of society since before the _idea_ of society existed.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't look at it. It's not that hard; I don't look at porn all the time.



Maybe. Buit it wasn't that widespred.

Some (maybe wrong or maybe right) blame on the easily obtainable porn the crap way youngsters tend to treat females those days.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 11, 2011)

> The pledge also calls for rejecting Sharia law



Ironic, since this measure pretty much IS Sharia law under a different name.


----------



## Xion (Jul 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> As much as I like porn myself, I wouldn't mind if it ended up banned. We'd still find it fairly easily, but it would discourage an over-sexualization of society which really doesn't benefit anyone... Everybody prefers whatever is forbidden, so when everything is allowed, how are we to enjoy it?



Normally impersonal is a sensible, logical individual, but occasionally he goes into grand mal logical seizures that leave everyone baffled, especially when he appears his normal, rational self the day after.


----------



## The Awesome Geert Wilders (Jul 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Ironic, since this measure pretty much IS Sharia law under a different name.


No it isn't. An you're just worried about the gay porn...



> That just makes me laugh, as if there was any chance whatsoever of Sharia law becoming prominent in the US


The UK got sharia law, so why not the US? No one's safe from the terrors of Islam!


----------



## Psycho (Jul 11, 2011)

The Awesome Geert Wilders said:


> The UK got sharia law, so why not the US? No one's safe from the terrors of Islam!



i wasn't aware the UK started stoning requiring 4 witnesses to prove rape or that it now it not only allows the death penalty but also allows it by stoning (that and if the man that was condemned to death by stoning manages to escape the waist-deep hole he's buried in, he is pardoned)


----------



## The Awesome Geert Wilders (Jul 11, 2011)

> ISLAMIC law has been officially adopted in Britain, with sharia courts given powers to rule on Muslim civil cases.
> 
> The government has quietly sanctioned the powers for sharia judges to rule on cases ranging from divorce and financial disputes to those involving domestic violence.
> 
> Rulings issued by a network of five sharia courts are enforceable with the full power of the judicial system, through the county courts or High Court.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 11, 2011)

> ISLAMIC law has been officially adopted in Britain, with sharia courts given powers to rule on *Muslim civil cases*.



that's far from actually adopting sharia law

EDIT: really funny also that with 5 minutes in google i just discovered jewish courts are allowed to handle jewish civil cases in the united states


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 11, 2011)

tl;dr whole thread.

Anyways, this woman is a complete fucktard.


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2011)

Psycho, Geert is an idiot/troll.

Just to give you a head's up.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Psycho, Geert is an idiot/troll.
> 
> Just to give you a head's up.



thanks, i'm not that active any more so i'm kind of late on who the trolls are, though i should've guessed by his name


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 11, 2011)

Psycho said:


> that's far from actually adopting sharia law
> 
> EDIT: really funny also that with 5 minutes in google i just discovered jewish courts are allowed to handle jewish civil cases in the united states



Careful, one misstep and you'll get called a "Nazi."


----------



## Psycho (Jul 11, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Careful, one misstep and you'll get called a "Nazi."



don't call me a nazi, you dirty jew


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Jul 11, 2011)

i feel bad for all the cool republicans out there when all the republican candidates out there are crazy bitches like this one


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 11, 2011)

Psycho said:


> don't call me a nazi, you dirty jew



I don't think I've ever met a theistic Kemo in all my life...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone should really just debate her with this:


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2011)

Why the hell is this woman even a congressman


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why the hell is this woman even a congressman



Minnesota's 6th congressional district must have a high concentration of stupid people.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2011)

That's because nothing's in Minnesota so they have to make news somehow


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That's because nothing's in *Minnesota *so they have to make news somehow



What's Minnesota? 

Ans this woman will never succeed.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 11, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> i feel bad for all the cool republicans out there when all the republican candidates out there are crazy bitches like this one



What's really becoming concerning is that she's just got some high polls in Iowa. 

And here's a little interesting video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know who's scarier, her or Palin. Are their any good GOP candidates out there?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 11, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> I don't know who's scarier, her or Palin. Are their any good GOP candidates out there?



None of the republicans who actually believe in the espoused beliefs would ever be supported enough by the party to actually get elected.  Case in point Ron Paul.

They claim to be all for small government and fiscal conservatism but they never put it into practice.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 11, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> And here's a little interesting video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0[/YOUTUBE]







> I don't know who's scarier, her or Palin. Are their any good GOP candidates out there?



Mitt Romney, Ron Paul, Herman Cain...just anyone else. What a shame that the top female contenders are such embarrassing people...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 11, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> What's really becoming concerning is that she's just got some high polls in Iowa.
> 
> And here's a little interesting video.
> 
> ...



Yup, she's a colossal fucking idiot.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why the hell is this woman even a congressman





Seto Kaiba said:


> Minnesota's 6th congressional district must have a high concentration of stupid people.





Bioness said:


> That's because nothing's in Minnesota so they have to make news somehow



Because people are stupid and vote for names they know.

The Governor for a while was a wrestler. 
(Although he wasn't _that_ terrible...)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2011)

Porn keeps the crimerate down, sooooo NO.


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2011)

Sky is Over said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9bvreW08X0[/YOUTUBE]



"If the founding fathers thought taxation without representation was bad, what would they think of representation WITH taxation?"

Jesus Christ what is wrong with this woman


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 11, 2011)

California won't be happy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 11, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> i feel bad for all the cool republicans out there when all the republican candidates out there are crazy bitches like this one



Even a  "cool" republican suffers under the la la land delusion that it's possible to balance the budget without raising taxes, especially among the super rich.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 11, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Yup, she's a colossal fucking idiot.



She even has Glenn Beck in disbelief.


----------



## hadou (Jul 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> "If the founding fathers thought taxation without representation was bad, what would they think of representation WITH taxation?"
> 
> Jesus Christ what is wrong with this woman



My first guess would be "A lot". This woman is so stupid that if she had been born a second later she would be mentally retarded.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 11, 2011)

hadou said:


> My first guess would be "A lot". This woman is so stupid that if she had been born a second later she would be mentally retarded.



You mean she isn't already?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She even has Glenn Beck in disbelief.



Wait, what? Links are required...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 11, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wait, what? Links are required...



[YOUTUBE]Ukn5IgEcPvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ukn5IgEcPvg[/YOUTUBE]



Now thta is one dumb and crazy bitch.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 11, 2011)

I love these threads where people come to together and stroke their egos and get up on their high horses. <3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 11, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> I love these threads where people come to together and stroke their egos and get up on their high horses. <3



How would you like to ride my high horse, baby?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> How would you like to ride my high horse, baby?



A big black man's dick? 

Surrr~


----------



## hadou (Jul 11, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> A big black man's dick?
> 
> Surrr~



Someone's horny tonight


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> I love these threads where people come to together and stroke their egos and get up on their high horses. <3



Don't you just? pek

It's ok to laugh at Bachman because she's a soulless animatron.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 11, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> How would you like to ride my high horse, baby?



y'mean pony brony?


----------



## thekingisback (Jul 11, 2011)

NWO isn't siding with republicans for a few more years it seems. Tough luck Aisles.


----------



## Santo (Jul 11, 2011)

I need the government to protect me from gay sex and carpal tunnel.

Thanks, government!


----------



## Keile (Jul 11, 2011)

Michelle Bachmann won't beat Obama anyway. Who cares?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone hear that she signed a document saying that African American families were  during slavery?

At least that's what the soundbite says. Her specific statement was that African Americans were more likely to have a mother and father in the household during that period.

True or not, this is not a subject you want to touch down on in an election. You won't garner black votes this way.

But I see a bold pattern of her at least eyeing the African American vote. Waste of time.


----------



## fantzipants (Jul 11, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She even has Glenn Beck in disbelief.



i would like to see evidence of this or i claim pants on fire


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2011)

fantzipants said:


> i would like to see evidence of this or i claim pants on fire



It's on the previous page.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> "If the founding fathers thought taxation without representation was bad, what would they think of representation WITH taxation?"



Dear God let us all pray no one ever decides to assassinate her via head shot, lest we all be sucked into the black hole that exists where her brain should be.



menstrual_flow said:


> I love these threads where people come to together and stroke their egos and get up on their high horses. <3



This is insulting.  When I come into a thread to prove I'm better then everyone at everything and stroke my (massive) ego I never settle for a mere high horse:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2011)

So, it appears Bachmann's clinic does engage in "pray the gay away" practices...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone just lost the election.


----------



## Altron (Jul 12, 2011)

> *"The Marriage Vow" is being pushed by Family Leader, an influential Christian conservative Iowa group*.


Yeah I stopped reading right here................


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 12, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Anyone hear that she signed a document saying that African American families were  during slavery?
> 
> At least that's what the soundbite says. Her specific statement was that African Americans were more likely to have a mother and father in the household during that period.
> 
> ...



Common sense and a look at the moynihan report would tell you that families were more stable then than now. You didn't have government sponsored single parent matriarchy during reconstruction.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Banning Gay Marriage? Strike 1.

Banning my porn? Strike infinity.

For the love of god, there's no way you can become president with this bullshit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd hit it 

With a shovel


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Common sense and a look at the moynihan report would tell you that families were more stable then than now. You didn't have government sponsored single parent matriarchy during reconstruction.



What is this insanity?


----------



## Leon (Jul 13, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So, it appears Bachmann's clinic does engage in "pray the gay away" practices...



Fucking hell. Please don't let this bitch become president.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 13, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Common sense and a look at the moynihan report would tell you that families were more stable then than now. You didn't have government sponsored single parent matriarchy during reconstruction.



Breaking news: Families were more stable when women had to STFU and divorce was not an option for anyone.


----------



## Mael (Jul 13, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Breaking news: Families were more stable when women had to STFU and divorce was not an option for anyone.



Pretty much.

Granted, I'm ashamed in the 50% divorce rate, my parents being part of this, but I'd rather have that freedom open on the table than not at all and be ostracized for the rest of one's life be they man or woman.

Bachmann doesn't have a chance.  She's got little credential outside of the Tea Party of Fools.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'd hit it
> 
> With a shovel


With the sharp side, right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Breaking news: Families were more stable when women had to STFU and divorce was not an option for anyone.



Not so much stable but more like entrapped under the authority of the patriarchal figure for many cases. Did you know that domestic abuse cases were severely under-reported during those times too? Ah, the oppression of minorities and females...Them good ol' days...


----------



## Araku Karakai (Jul 13, 2011)

Reading that article made my day by giving me a good laugh. That Michele Bachman seems to be trolling, I didn't thing that was possible in real life. Oh great, here comes the shitstrom.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 13, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Banning Gay Marriage? Strike 1.
> 
> Banning my porn? Strike infinity.
> 
> For the love of god, there's no way you can become president with this bullshit.



I understand what you're saying and I agree completely, but there are towns all across America she'd carry with flying colors, and mine is unfortunately one of them. These pin-headed, pea-brained evangelical ultra conservatives lap this stupid bullshit up. I work with a few of them. I had to listen to this guy rant and rave about Israel and how Obama is the anti-Christ for like thirty minutes today. At work. And he's a boss. And no I can't turn him in, because I'd be fired for being the one who is offended. Really, I would. There are places like this in America and you should be fucking horrified.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

^The fact alone that she managed to convince enough people to vote her into an office even after that dumb-ass Census business should be proof of that alone...

And that sucks about your boss, I'm sorry.


----------



## Goom (Jul 13, 2011)

She's an idiot.  The people she gained support from by signing that pledge won't make up for the amount of people that think shes an idiot for signing it.


----------

